# Where to Park in Yas Arena?



## VuleRi (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,

we are going tonight to Madonna concert in Yas Arena, but we do not have an Idea where to park.

We were there for Guetta concert and we parked in some mud.

Question is, does Yas Arena have any designated parking?

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Follow the signs and/or traffic.


----------



## VuleRi (Jan 24, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Follow the signs and/or traffic.


Did that last time, park in the mud haha...

That is why I am asking, last time they were leading us on the road that goes around the Ferrari world, but we parked (as did everybody else who was directed that way) on some muddy lawn some 200m into that road, that cannot be the parking... I hope


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, that is the parking I'm afraid. If you get there very early, there's a paved section, otherwise it's the sand.


----------

